# tropica fertilizer doseage??



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

someone gave me a bottle of Tropica ferts. The bottle has a small chamber at the top that holds 10 cc. There are no instructions with the bottle! I was told it is a concentrate. Have done a quick internet search for instructions but I cannot find any yet. 
Does anyone have any idea what the doseage should be off the top of their heads.


----------

